# Beste kabellose Maus gesucht



## Dr.House (28. August 2011)

Nach einigen verschiedenen günstigen kabellosen Mäusen bin ich wieder mit meiner
fast 5 Jahre alten Logitech-Maus mit Kabel unterwegs... größter Vorteil, es funzt ohne Mauspad optimal.


Es ist endlich Zeit für eine gute Kabellose Maus zum Gamend und Surfen.

Welche würdet ihr empfehlen ?

Was haltet ihr von dieser hier : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/557036


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. August 2011)

Ich kenne da die:
- Logitech DE - Logitech G700 kabellose Maus für Gaming
- Buy Razer Mamba Wireless Gaming Mouse | Official Razer


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr.House (28. August 2011)

Über Raser habe ich öfters über Qualitätsprobleme gelesen wie "mausrad quietscht nach 2 Wochen" ,die Dockingstation ist eher unpraktisch wenn der Saft ausgeht. Da wäre Kabel besser.

Ich tendiere auch eher zu Logitech, die Qualität stimmt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Fleshless91 (28. August 2011)

Die Logitech G700 oder vl. die Microsoft Sidewinder X8. 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

Also die G700 ist mit einer der besten was du bekommen kannst! Ich persönlich werd mir nach Jahrelangen Gebrauch der Logitech MX518 wohl die Seitek Cyborg T9 kaufen, ist halt ein wenig teuer das Teil!

Saitek Cyborg R.A.T9 Wireless Mouse - Black (Cyborg R.A.T. 9) | Techbuy Australia
Hier ein kleiner Test von einem User:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f87/saitek-cyborg-r-t-9-vorstellung-794093.html


----------



## gh0st76 (29. August 2011)

Mit der G700 macht man nichts falsch. Vor allem hat die einen guten Sensor verbaut. Nicht so wie die Razer Teile die den Twin - Eye haben. Da kommt es gerne mal zum Z - Axis Bug oder halt zu einer Gedenkminute des Sensors wenn man die Maus anhebt. Bei den Saitek Teilen ist der übrigens auch verbaut.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

Aber so viel wie ich weiß hat die T9einen anderen Sensor.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2011)

Ich würde da die Sidewinder X8 empfehlen, die kommt ohne Dockingstation aus und kann im Bedarfsfall einfach das Ladekabel aufschnappen. Ich würde mal einen Besuch im Laden machen und die Kandidaten zur Probe begrabbeln.

Glückwunsch zum 4000. Post


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. August 2011)

die g700 kam bei mir als nachfolger der mx1000, gewicht ist nahezu identisch, das handling und die haptik auch - aber das mehr an mousebuttons möchte ich nicht mehr missen auch mag ich die umstellung der dpi 
großes manko, wo der akku einer x jahre alten mx1000 noch knapp ne woche hält komme ich mit der g700 etwas länger als einen tag hin (nutze aber auch hohe 'gaming' polling rate etc.... kann also sein das da noch einiges mehr geht wenn man die reduziert), also abends ans kabel hängen (mit kabel kann man auch beim nutzen die maus laden) und dann beim pennen laden lassen ... da ich nen aktiven usb hub habe funzt das auch bei ausgeschaltetem pc 
ansonsten sind mir bisher noch keine weiteren nachteile aufgefallen, eine super maus in logitech tradition halt


----------



## Dr.House (29. August 2011)

Ihr macht es mir nicht leichter.

1. Die G700 von Logitech ist bis jetzt mein knapper Favorit
  + top Verarbeitung von Logitech
  + ergonomisch
  + nutze lange Logitech und bin zufrieden

   - Design ist etwas langweilig/klumpig

2. Die Sidewinder X8

  + sieht Optisch besser aus.
  + etwas günstiger (eher unwichtig)

  - schlechte Bewertungen wegen Probleme mit dem Mausrad und der Qualität
  - leicht billig das Plastik


*Edit*: Man sollte sich immer auf seine erste Meinung verlassen : Ich bestelle mir das G700 und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2011)

Ich habe die nun über ein Jahr und bisher keine Probleme mit dem Mausrad in irgendeiner Weise und nicht mit der Qualität. Naja Logitech ist ist auch Plastik, und die sahen nach einem Jahr deutlich schlimmer aus. Dort hatte ich auch schon mehrfach Probleme mit den Ladeschalen oder auf dem Mauspad kratzende Kontakte. Einfach mal im Laden direkt selber ausprobieren?


----------



## Dr.House (29. August 2011)

Funktioniert die Sidewinder X8 auch ohne Mauspad auf dem Schreibtisch (Ikea Holz eben) ? 

Die Logitech tut es laut Bewertungen nicht.

*Edit:* hab doch noch nicht bestellt, habe Zweifel und tendiere wieder zu Microsoft 

Ausprobieren im Laden ist ne gute Idee, nur leider hab ich keine Zeit und bis zum WE will ich auch nicht warten. 


Letztendlich neige ich wieder zu X8


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

Also eine der wenigen Mäuse neben der MS 5000 die auf so gut wie jeder Oberfäche laufen ist die Logittech Performance Maus:
Logitech Performance Maus MX schnurlos schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Aber zum gamen sind die halt meiner Meinung nach nicht so prickelnd!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2011)

Also die Maus läuft auf diversen Holzoberflächen, nur mit Ikea kann ich nicht dienen ( nur ähnliches aber lackiert ). Auch Glas wäre kein Problem, mal eben auf meiner Box getestet


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

Ich würd sagen bestelle dir die G700 und teste es einfach und wenn es nicht geht dann halt zurück mit dem Teil, kann nur besser werden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2011)

Ich würde auch die Logitech G700 nehmen.
Kannst dann ja mit der Maus zu IKEA fahren und sie dann auf dem Holztisch testen   ( kleiner Scherz )

Und wie hulkhardy1 erwähnt hat.Wenn Sie dir nicht gefallen sollte dann kannst du Sie ja wieder zurück geben.


----------



## Dr.House (29. August 2011)

Ich habe mir doch die Sidewinder x8 bestellt, mal scheuen wie sie gefällt.
Die 2 Tasten an der Seite und das Design haben mich überzeugt.

Ich melde mich wieder wenn der Nager da ist 

Danke an alle für die Hilfe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2011)

Dann viel Glück das die deinen Erwartungen auch gerecht wird


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. August 2011)

Tja und ich hab mir doch nicht die Saitek Cyborg gekauft sonder die Logitech G700, soeben ausgepackt und gleich mal Crysis2 online zocken, hehe!


----------



## Xion4 (30. August 2011)

Hey Atanas, du lebst ja noch. Mit der G700 hättest nichts falsch gemacht, hatte sie vor nem Jahr mal zum testen, jedoch sagte mir die Kone mehr zu. Ich empfehle dir, trotz deiner Vorliebe für den blanken Tisch dir das SteelSeries 4hd oder 9hd Mauspad an, sehr dünn, absolut rutschfest. Da wäre es auch egal ob nun Microsft, Logitech oder was auch immer nimmst.


----------



## Poempel (30. August 2011)

Habe auch die Sidewinder X8 und Probleme mit dem Mausrad kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Form war am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nun empfinde ich sie als angenehm. Sie liegt mir besser in der Hand als die RAT 9, egal wie sehr ich da drann rum bastel .


----------



## COM48 (31. August 2011)

Ich kann die rat 9 wärmstens empfehlen.  Die Form ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber dafür ist die Verarbeitung das Beste was ich je gesehen hab'. mMn sein Geld wert! Die G700 ist zwar nicht so ganz mein Fall, aber sie könnte dir auch gefallen.


----------



## gh0st76 (1. September 2011)

Bei der G700 ist der Vorteil das man einfach einen stärkeren Akku reinpacken kann. Der Sensor ist auch besser als bei den ganzen Twin - Eye Teilen.


----------



## Dr.House (1. September 2011)

So, die Sidewinder X8 ist da und geht auch wieder zurück: 

Warum ?

1) Das Teil ist total klumpig und fett, fast riesig.
2) nicht wirklich ärgonomisch
3) billiges Plastik, vor allem die Silberteile
4) Das Mausrad, rattert wie Sau und nicht griffig
5) vier Punkte sind mehr als genug um das Teil nicht zu mögen ...

Beim wieder einpacken hab ich noch ne volle Tasse Kaffee über mein Schreibtisch umgekippt.  und jetzt weg mit dem Teil.


Jetzt bestelle ich endlich die G700, was ich sowieso machen wollte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. September 2011)

Also vorab ich hab mir die G700 vor ein paar Tagen gekauft und bin total überzeugt von ihr, obwohl sie auch nicht ganz perfekt ist.
Contra:
1.) Das Mausrad hat durch die 4 Wege Technik ein wenig spiel und wackelt ein wenig. Die Rasterung ist auch nicht so präzise wie bei der MX518 zum Beispiel.
2.) Sie ist doch recht schwer aber mit dem richtigen Mauspad spürt man das kaum.
3.) Der Akku hält bei der GamerMax Einstellung ca. 3Tage!
4.) Die rechte und linke Maustasten sind recht leichtgängig also nix für schwere große Finger.
5.) Das mit gelieferte Mauskabel ist zu steif.
Pro:

1.) Maus kann auch mit Kabel ohne Akku betriben werden, am besten nimmt man eins von einem Smartfone das ist dünner und flexibler!
2.) Sehr Ergonomisch, gut erreichbare Taste egal welche.
3.) Makro Aufnahme, jede Taste frei belegbar.
4.) Sensor geht so ziemlich auf jeder Oberfläche.
5.)Akku austauschbar (AA Batterie).
6.) Sehr präzise.
7.) 5 Profile auf der Maus abspeicherbar!

Das sind so nach zwei Tagen mal die ersten Punkte die mir auf gefallen sind. Muss auch noch festhalten das es wohl die beste Maus ist die ich je hatte.


----------



## Dr.House (1. September 2011)

Das hört sich deutlich besser an 

Logitech wird nicht enttäuschen, das weiß ich. Gleich noch ein Mauspad dazu bestellt, für alle Fälle 

Ich habe eben keine riesen Hände und deswegen denke ich die G700 wird besser passen und ärgonomisch ist das kein Vergleich zum
billigen Klotz von Microsoft 

Und wieder bestätigt sich meine Theorie : man muss ein gutes Gefühl haben, beim Kauf und das Teil mögen, sonst wird es nix.


----------



## COM48 (2. September 2011)

Dr.House schrieb:
			
		

> ärgonomisch



Btw: Ergonomisch schreibt man mit "e"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

Wie ich unseren Doktor kenne war das ne Ableitung von (Ä)rger=ärgonomisch, er hat nämlich einen selten schwarzen Humor!


----------



## COM48 (2. September 2011)

Ok werd ich mir merken. xD


----------



## Dr.House (3. September 2011)

Also Ärger hin oder her, die G700 ist da 

Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zw. Sidewinder X8 und der G700 .  Einfach nur geil die Logitech-Rate 

-  die Maus liegt sehr gut in der Hand und die Tasten sind an der richtigen Stelle.
-  funktioniert super auch ohne Mauspad 
-  SetPoint Software ist gut (kenne ich bereits)
-  die Rutschpäds (Füße) leisten fast keinen Widerstand beim Bewegen
-  das Mausrad ist sehr griffig

Heute Abend wird Ego-Shooter gezogggt.

Einzig der lahme Akku wird gegen was stärkeres getauscht 

9 von 10 Punkte für die G700 (mit ner digitalen Anzeige der DPI hätt ich ne 10 gegeben)
3 von 10 Punkte für die Sidewinder X8


----------



## Westcoast (3. September 2011)

habe eine bessere mouse wie die G700. erst vor drei tagen bekommen, die gigabyte aivia M8600 wireless mouse.
im lieferumfang waren zwei kabel, zwei akkus, ladestation und eine schöne tasche dabei. 

die G700 ist ein bischen schwer und hat zuviele tasten. ausserdem hält der akku nicht solange. 

meine diese mouse: Gigabyte Aivia M8600 Laser Gaming Mouse, USB | Geizhals.at EU

für kleine hände allerdings nicht geeignet.


----------



## gh0st76 (3. September 2011)

Westcoast schrieb:


> habe eine bessere mouse wie die G700. erst vor drei tagen bekommen, die gigabyte aivia M8600 wireless mouse.
> im lieferumfang waren zwei kabel, zwei akkus, ladestation und eine schöne tasche dabei.
> 
> die G700 ist ein bischen schwer und hat zuviele tasten. ausserdem hält der akku nicht solange.
> ...


 
Allerdings wieder der Twin - Eye verbaut. Besser als die G700 ist die schonmal nicht. Vielleicht vom persönlichen Gefühl. Aber rein vom Sensor her ist die G700 besser.


----------



## Westcoast (3. September 2011)

ich bin sehr überzeugt von der mouse.  habe mich an die kanten gewöhnt, man braucht ein bischen zeit um sich zu gewöhnen.
der sensor arbeitet sehr genau und ohne aussetzer. G700 ist auch gut, allerdings stören mich die vielen tasten.


----------



## gh0st76 (3. September 2011)

Naja. Hauptsache dir gefällt die Maus. Aber technisch gesehen ist der Twin - Eye schlecht mit den ganzen Bugs den der hat. Ob Z-Axis Bug oder das der Sensor komplett für eine Sekunde aussetzt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. September 2011)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Also Ärger hin oder her, die G700 ist da
> 
> Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zw. Sidewinder X8 und der G700 .  Einfach nur geil die Logitech-Rate
> 
> ...



Also das mit dem Akkutausch ist so ne Sache da ist nämlich ein Eneloop 2000mA Akku drin ist schon einer der besten die  du für Geld kaufen kannst. Also Eneloop baut auch noch einen mit 2500mA der nach Angaben der Firma nach drei Jahren immer noch 75% lade Kapazität hat und selbst der verlängert den Tod nur um ein paar wenige Stunde.
Man muss sich angewöhnen die Maus nachts ans Kabel zu hängen dann hat man auch nie Probleme oder man holt sich noch drei oder vier, weil ausgetauscht sind die ja in 10 Sekunden. Unbedingt aber ein Eneloop Akku benutzen sind einfach die Besten!!!!


----------

